# MRI scan when on IVF injections



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi i start my Ivf injections on the 20th feb and on day 12 of my injections the hospital want me yo have a MRI scan on my knees it will be the buserelin s/c injections that i will be taking is it safe for me to have the MRI scan on my knees ?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes no problem that I can think of.

People have MRI scans sometimes in pregnancy to assess complex placental problems.

Just speak to the radiology department staff if you are worried.


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you you have put my mind at rest i will speak to the  radiology department staff as you suggested too thank you x kirsty xxx


----------

